# Which range finder(s) are preferred? (Black Targets)



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

I've been using Nikon for several years and have had the prostaff 3 for three years and it only reads .1 yard farther on black targets 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tialloydragon (Mar 14, 2013)

I have a Bushnell "Truth" Rangefinder. It does not do well with black targets. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.

My friend's Vortex Ranger doesn't seem to have that issue.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Belgur (Oct 28, 2018)

+1 for the vortex ranger, only issues I’ve had is a stubborn range find on a dark target back in a heavily shaded area. And it doesn’t range under 10 yards, which isn’t a show stopper.


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Nikons not the cheaper acculon but the prostaff and arrow id
Leupold
Sig
Vortex seems pretty decent


----------



## Hoytloyal33 (Aug 25, 2016)

I have a Leupold rangefinder and I have no problem with any color target. And it ranges to the .1 yard


----------



## msuroo (Aug 11, 2016)

+1 to Leupold


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Leopold.


----------



## hunter1997 (Apr 7, 2006)

Leupold


----------



## ThackMan (Jan 10, 2017)

I love my Leupold range finder. It has a red OLED display.


----------



## Manning11 (Dec 16, 2018)

nikon


----------



## Jlnixon89 (Mar 21, 2019)

I have the cheap Nikon and I know it doesn’t work.


----------



## BTinnin (Oct 5, 2017)

Nikon


----------



## Keoweebowman (Aug 12, 2007)

Nikon Prostaff, have no problems. been using it for about 3yrs.


----------



## mod-it (Apr 19, 2016)

I have a Bushnell Scout with ARC. It is the 1000 yard rangefinder, which I find to be very poor as far as being able to give me a reading on an animal over about 350 yards...if that. I do find it to work fine for archery distance ranging, even on black targets. I haven't had any issues with it not giving a reading out to 100 yards or giving me a false distance. My only complaint as far as using it for archery is that it is a 6x, I'd rather have a 4x for archery distance ranging.


----------



## GENO1978 (Mar 27, 2019)

Leupold. great customer service. i had an old model that finally died after about ten years and they replaced it with the latest version free of charge.


----------



## Bigwilly1210 (May 26, 2016)

Leupold 1200i, most dependable in my experience


----------



## NWCT (Mar 29, 2019)

Im going with the Vortex Ranger.


----------



## jk3campbell (Jun 11, 2016)

I have a Nikon 3i and the only time I have a problem is through fog. A tip for the Bushnell is to try to rage a tree next to the target that looks like the same distance. Works most of the time.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Togokayak (Mar 10, 2017)

Just got a Halo X-ray 800. Has trouble picking up black targets but for what I paid I am not going to complain.


----------



## farfromhome (Mar 27, 2018)

Good information


----------



## FatBuddah (Feb 19, 2018)

+2 Leupold


----------



## Speyforsteel (Mar 7, 2017)

Luepold or Sig Kilo 2200


----------



## Thumper696 (Nov 3, 2018)

Vortex ranger 1000


----------



## highmarkx (Jul 21, 2016)

I have the Vortex Ranger 1000 and my son has the SIG Kilo 2200 and they both work great


----------



## Gabulldog91 (Aug 26, 2018)

I really like my sig, I've only had it roughly for a year so I'm not gonna say it's the best one I've ever had because I loved my luepold but it took a dump on my during a bear hunt I missed a stud boar because I suck at judging yardage. (Guessed 52 actually was around 60 when placed off). My sig reads really well on black targets, only complaint I have with the sig is the reticle and read out is kinda of light. I dont know if it's just mine or all sigs


----------



## NWCT (Mar 29, 2019)

Vortex Ranger 1800. Just used it for my first 3D. No issues with shadows or colors. Friend of mine had his Leupold they were both consistently reading the same.


----------



## saracenob13 (Apr 19, 2019)

Vortex Ranger 1000


----------



## LAC X (Apr 22, 2019)

Nikon pro-staff no issues


----------



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

Sig Sauer 1400 BDX ranges dark targets great and very clear


----------



## Crometheis (Apr 26, 2019)

Leopould have worked great for me


----------



## Russdavies131 (Apr 23, 2019)

I have and love my Vortex Ranger 1300. Non reflective surfaces up to 600 yards reflective past 1000


----------



## ShastaRN (Apr 23, 2017)

Vortex Ranger 1500


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

My Luepold is sometimes as much as 2 or 3 yards off on a 30 yard target. Since it a "sometimes" thing it's hard to determine if it's reading right or not.


----------



## quiksilverj (Feb 18, 2016)

I have been using my kilo 2k from long range rifle and it seemed to do pretty solid regardless of target color.


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

Hoytloyal33 said:


> I have a Leupold rangefinder and I have no problem with any color target. And it ranges to the .1 yard


What he said

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Not only does my Luepold not read black targets well (adds yards), it is usually a couple yards off from the others in the group and only reads in whole yards.. I guess it's old technology or something. I contacted them but all I got was a reply that said it couldn't be adjusted so live with it (I'm paraphrasing). I have a Nikon Prostaff that does much better.


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

NWCT said:


> Im going with the Vortex Ranger.


What I have love the clip on the side going to get a new 4000 ranger soon so it will show half yard


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I have a Leupold 1600i and a Nikon Monarch 7i VR both are very reliable and consistent on any type of target.


----------



## Joekohnen (Nov 13, 2018)

Sig kilo 1800 bdx. Best rangefinder I’ve ever owned and there’s no difference when you range a black or white target


----------



## okiebowdoc (Dec 22, 2009)

Halo XLR wont work on black targets I found that out the hard way !!


----------



## Codycastello (Mar 28, 2020)

sIG kilo2000


----------



## Airbornebear (Feb 2, 2019)

Thanks for the input. I got it worked out. I had a Leupold 1600i that would not range black targets. After talking with a friend that’s a Pro Archer, he said his worked perfectly on black targets. So, I decided to send mine back to Leupold this past winter. It took over a month, but they replaced it free of charge. The new 1600i range finder, range finds black targets just fine. Problem solved! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bvs12 (Feb 10, 2020)

The sig kilo 1600 is up for $160 ish right now. I will be pulling the trigger on one of them later today I think.


----------



## Trevor.H (Feb 20, 2019)

Stay away from the cheap Halo rangefinder. Sometimes it’s up to 3 yards off for me😅


----------



## Buelrdr29 (Apr 21, 2020)

I got a Sig Sauer Kilo 200 on Cabelas Black Friday. It is awsome and is in theory good for a deer at 1000 yards and reflectice targets at 2000. So should be good enough for archery. Lol. And it does have angle adjustment for horizontal yartage on up and down shots.


----------



## bowglo (Jul 16, 2019)

Nikon been using it for about 15 yrs work on any color


----------

